# Native Plants



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you think of any plants in any part of Betta Splendens range that will be okay in 7.6 PH?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Can you think of any plants in any part of Betta Splendens range that will be okay in 7.6 PH?


Some aquatic plants that grow in betta splendens natural range include:

Rotala rotundifolia (these plants grow like weeds!)
Limnophila aromatica
Crinum thaianum (onion plant...I think you can find these at Petco sometimes)
Java fern
Cyperus helferi (this one apparently grows in more flowing streams whereas bettas live in more slow/still waters)

By the way, not sure about the specific pH requirements but I have grown all of these in my tank and my pH is around 6.5-6.8 usually.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks I have onion plants.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i think most plants will adjust, I have dwarf sag, crypt wendtii, radican sword, java moss and fern, cabomba, ludwigia repens and moneywort with a ph of 7.8


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Sorry was half asleep. Meant to add if you Google southeast Asia biotope you should find a list of plants


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just wanted areas were B.Splendens are native not all of southeast asia and only things like Klongs that there found in.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I also did this for my betta(s) starting last year....I pretty much searched for all plants that grew in Thailand/Vietnam rice fields.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas are not native to rice paddies they are introduced there and native to bodies of slow moving water that is atleast 50 gallons but what did your research turn up?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bettas are not native to rice paddies they are introduced there and native to bodies of slow moving water that is atleast 50 gallons but what did your research turn up?


Sorry, didn't mean to offend any bettas. :lol: They weren't really introduced there by man either....they got there through periods of flooding/rain, etc. 

The ones I listed above were pretty much it. I have seen some pics of their wild habitat and it is like literally clogged w/ rotala rotundifolia! LOL...so that is what I did for my betta bioptope. (amongst a few other plants I mentioned above)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could arfgue introduced but Klongs are way more cool than rice paddies and do not get the joke.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Klongs? Edumacate me...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=klon...Cw&biw=768&bih=878&sei=0Z-FUI7nL8Oo2wW14oG4BQ http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...AA&biw=768&bih=878&sei=-Z-FUNTaAcS62wW7s4GADQ http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...9.10j7j0j1j2j1.21.0...0.0...1ac.1.LEvtGbak9DQ sorry klhongs a lot bigger than I thought.


----------

